# back leg limp



## Mandyjac (Apr 5, 2007)

Maya is almost 8 months old now and has been limping on and off for the past month. It has been mostly her back right leg. She will limp pretty good for a day - especially after waking up or exercise. If we let her rest for a few days, she seems to be fine. But then after a 20 min. walk she will start a mild limp again. It just isn't seeming to go away. Are we overdue for x-rays? When is a limp more than just a puppy sprain? 

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

If this has been an on going problem with the limping and even after a few days rest, it still happens, I would definitely get her xrayed or checked out at least. You just never know if its just a sprain or something more serious and its better to have it checked out to be sure.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Your vet may want to do x-rays right away. They might put her on meds first, and some "quiet time" to see if it mends on its own. Sometimes it will.

I hope you get some answers and the limp turns out to be nothing serious.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would get xrays done to make sure there isnt something else going on and it will also give you piece of mind. Also the vet can give some meds anti-inflamatory or pain meds if needed. Good luck and let us know what he says.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

xrays fast... Tessa had the same problem and it turned out to be hip dysplasia. If you catch it early on, your chances of successful treatment are much higher. I hope everything turns out ok ... keep us posted!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Being it is off and on for a month I think xrays might be the order for the day! Hope it is nothing serious and you rbaby heals quickly.

Hooch


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i would definitely get xrays, i was always overprotective with my human boys and now i am overprotected with my furgirls.


----------



## Mandyjac (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for your input--we'll try to get her in next week, after the holiday. Keep your paws crossed.


----------



## Mandyjac (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok so we took her in to get some sedation and x-rays. Looks like it is nothing major (phrewph!). The name was super long and I don't remember it, but basically she has the bone disease that many large breed dogs get where their bones grow a little too fast and is causes some inflamation and pain in the knee joint. We were told to keep her safe for the next month or two for sure, like no jumping off a truck tail-gate. That could cause major damage. Otherwise, she should be fine and have no issues as soon as she stops growing. So this is good news!!


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

The common man's name for this is wandering lameness. Your dog should grow out of it by 2 years of age. My son's golden had it and my hubby and I were just to the point of bringing her to the University of Madison for further consultation when it stopped- almost to the day of her 2nd birthday! Our vet told us to switch to an adult dog food since the puppy ones have more protein and can be the cause of a large dog growing too fast. But that was before they came out with large breed puppy foods. You may find that the limp or lameness travels to a different leg. There were no after affects from this disease and she is now over 11 years old. Hope this helps to put you at ease.
Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at the Bridge


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like pano-panosteitis. Good news that it isn't anything worse!

This is one of the reasons I don't feed puppy food of any kind, and just go straight to Canidae ALS.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Glad to hear that this is nothing major. I am with Linda on this if you are feeding puppy food I would come off it.

Hooch


----------



## Mandyjac (Apr 5, 2007)

That's the weird thing...we had her on Purina ProPlan large breed puppy food for the first 6 months (which claims to slow growth), and then we switched to Canidae ALS. It seems odd that even with those measures taken, and our pup being a small female, that she still developed this issue. I am baffled.


----------

